# Aep



## Fish-N-Dip72 (May 21, 2013)

Heading to AEP with my father this weekend. I was curious what type of technique is working right now. I know a worm will work all the time but are they hitting topwater yet?


----------



## BuckeyeBassMan (Jun 8, 2004)

I was down this past weekend. Didn't get a hit on a spook but I only threw it for about a half hour. Soft plastics and shallow cranks worked for us.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fish-N-Dip72 (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for the info buckeyebassman


----------



## DSTEGJAS (Feb 11, 2013)

I was also down at AEP this past weekend. 4" dark green lizards with a 1/8 oz. bullet weight work well for me. Caught 15 bass within a 4 hours time.

Just tossed it up next to the bank and slowly bounced it down into deeper water. I didn't try any top water baits.

Jim


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

Headed that way a myself this weekend. My guess is it will probably still be a little cool for topwater, although, if you hit the stuff that sees sun all day, it may be a different story. Best of luck to you and your father! We will be staying at Campsite H. If your down that way, feel free to stop by. Look for a red Ford step side with a couple kayaks in the back!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Mister twister 3" hawg frog in the slop will produce some fish right now. Last week there were bass working the slop for frogs. As for open top water I think its still too early.


----------



## mstaaf (Jun 15, 2011)

They were hitting on light jigs last week for me. Brown and dark green with small trailers.
Good luck!


----------



## Fish-N-Dip72 (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys. Hopefully I'll have some success and pics to share


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

With all the rain some ponds will be murky and the water levels up. I have fished them when they are up and the fishing was not great. The water will be flowing strong out of the dam culvert overflows and the dam cut out drainage overflows. Be careful if you try to cross from one side of a flow out to the other.


----------



## muraco.3 (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm interested in camping at AEP this month. I've checked their websites but I can't find anything other than basic info. How much is it to camp there with a tent and how do I reserve a spot? Any details from anyone would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks guys


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

muraco.3 said:


> I'm interested in camping at AEP this month. I've checked their websites but I can't find anything other than basic info. How much is it to camp there with a tent and how do I reserve a spot? Any details from anyone would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks guys


 Free, first come first served no reservations and primitive. You can get a map from their site and print it off showing campgrounds. plus a free permit for AEP useage. H,K,C are the better ones.


----------



## muraco.3 (Mar 1, 2014)

Yea I've already got the permit and maps. Free? Primitive? I know where I'll be every weekend this summer. Is there marked spots in each campsite? For example, in K, is there spot #1, #2, #3, etc? Or can I set up anywhere within site K? Thanks again guys.


----------



## BuckeyeBassMan (Jun 8, 2004)

The sites aren't marked with posts but you will see pull off areas, picnic tables, and fire rings. You'll be able to tell once you get there. BTW the nicer the weather the busier and more full the camping areas. It pays to get there Thursday, or as early as you can friday

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

